# Applying for PR Soon



## ekins (Jul 27, 2009)

I will be applying for PR, under the family class and my spouse will be sponsoring me.

The last time I went through Canadian customs, I told them I'd be visiting until September then going to back to school in the States. Things have changed since then and I won't be attending school in the States. We plan on visiting the states to get a few more things from my home and visit some people before we come back and I'm in Canada for 6-7 months waiting for the temp. work visa.

What is the process when I cross back into Canada? I would tell them my PR plans and then what happens? What should I know about/expect? Fees? Lots of papers? Will I need something other than my passport? Such as a bank statement?


----------

